# Trying to run a toothbrush motor from 12v battery



## DeeGore (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know the rating from the motor, it ran off a rechargeable pack that I no longer have.
It runs well from a 9v battery. When I hook it up to my 12v system, the charge controller shuts it down. I have a hi/low switch from an old 12v fan that I tried using. It works on low but the switch gets way too hot.
What type of reducer or regulator do I need for this. 
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Brand/model of the toothbruash?

If it's a battery or rechargeable model, it most likely isn't 12v.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What is it you are trying to accomplish? Put the toothbrush back in service or simply repurpose the motor?

I'ld expect the motor to be in the range of 3 - 5 volt and possibly as low as 1 - 2 volt.


----------



## DeeGore (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm trying to repurpose the motor to run a small fan in my camper. 
I don't remember the brand, threw it away already.
I thought if anything I would just fry the motor, so I was suprised that it cut the power.
would somethng like thisDC-DC-Power-Converter-reducer-12V-24V-Step-down 5v be worth a try?


----------



## DeeGore (Oct 16, 2009)

How about a cheap 5v regulator from radio shack?
maybe?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You need to first find the voltage level(s) at which the motor is not overloaded and at which it will run your fan efficiently. Then measure the current drawn (in amperes) at that voltage. Using those specs will determine the regulator required.


----------

